# Air Vents Necessary?



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

My trailer did not come with a roof vent or side vents. In your experiences are these vents necessary?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Most guys will probably say no because trailers are mostly impervious to outside moisture however how often do we hunt in damp conditions then toss the damp decoys into the trailer then park it in the sun somewhere. Then the moisture can't get out of the trailer..................


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I say the vents are more important with heat. I have had decoys warp because of too much heat inside the trailer. That is why in the summer the vents are wide open and the top is open. Just my .02.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

YES! You will need them open in the summer for both afternoon heat and to prevent condensation which will drip from the ceiling


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought I remember people saying it helped filter out dust in the trailer while moving too. I don't have vents in mine so I can't say this to be true or not.


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

Flightstopper, not to jack your thread, but on this topic, has anyone had luck installing aftermarket vents on ventless trailers?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

No prob, does anyone know who can install vents in Minot ND? I rather get it done by someone who has done it before.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

buddy of mine had it done at prairie truck and equipment in MInot.


----------



## dmosely (Oct 26, 2011)

Installing vents in a trailer is so easy, even I can do it, and did it! A hole saw is all you need. Measure twice, cut once!

Ribeyes in the sky! Make mine medium rare please!


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

they are very easy to install i put some on mine and they work awesome. chris you are right to a point, they dont filter the dust but the front one is angled forward to catch the wind, it is put up higher on the trailer so it doesnt catch dust then the rear one is angled backwards. the front one catches more wind than the rear one lets out. this creats a preasure on the inside of the trailer so the dust doesnt enter the trailer through the cracks in the doors and such


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

I just bought a 6x14 that came with the side vents and even a 14x14 roof vent. Works pretty good.

DZ


----------

